# Microsoft Virtual PC won't boot



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

I got Microsoft Virtual PC from MSNDAA through my school and installed it. Yet when I loaded it, I got "The application Virtual PC has quit unexpectedly."

What's up with that?

I'm running Mac OS 10.5.5
Attached is a picture of it not working.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

The problem is that VPC does not support OS X 10.5 in any form. Also, if it is an Intel Mac, it will not work either.


----------



## Lonely (Sep 22, 2008)

Its Microsoft Virtual PC for Mac, and it has a .dmg in it and gives instructions for installing on mac.

::EDIT:: I uploaded the reading for both, I don't remember it specifying powerbook versus intel.

::EDIT2:: Not at all for 10.5? That sucks. Figures. I get a break, and ti doesn't work.


----------

